# What a Fun Year It's Been!



## mskitchmas (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's my collection! (Most of it anyway)







Keep my lippies, most pigments and a few odds and ends on a dessert tray...






foundations, palettes, some non-mac shadows...





lipglasses, mascara, more odds and ends, and brushes...






blushes, eyeliners, some skincare, bags...





and a close-up of shadows and pressed pigments...






and, yes, I have aquired most of it in the past year!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 12, 2006)

nice collection
and i love the whole dessert tray idea very glam !


----------



## little teaser (Nov 12, 2006)

awesome year for you


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Nov 12, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## [danger] (Nov 12, 2006)

oh jeeze!!! i thought i was the only one who kept my make up on a silver dessert tray!!!!!!!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 13, 2006)

wow
My collection will be a year as of febuary and it's not even half of that!
I'll do my best to catch up =)


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 13, 2006)

I like your collection and love the desert tray thing!


----------



## Damfino (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, in just a year? I'm jealous, but great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The dessert tray is genius, it's so cute but it looks like it makes everything easy to get to.


----------



## Steel (Nov 13, 2006)

I love how you've organised it, everything is so visible and easy to find! I wish my collection was organised like that!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 13, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## mzmephime (Nov 13, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice collection!  I love the dessert tray.  Your collection looks like a buffet of beauty!


----------



## DOLLface (Nov 17, 2006)

I love how you have things on a dessert tray, it's cute. And, I see I'm not the only Moschino I Love Love perfume fan.


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I love how you have things on a dessert tray, it's cute. And, I see I'm not the only Moschino I Love Love perfume fan._

 


Oh yes I love that perfume! I have another bottle in the bathroom!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 2, 2006)

Are the shadows in the 15-pan depotted and did you B2M them? I'm ordering 3 15-pans and depotting my shadows in a couple of weeks. I've yet to call the counters in FL -- Tallahassee, Pensacola and Destin -- to see if they B2M? They're the cities nearest me....but all of them are counters -- no stores!

I'm reserving my excitement until I find out if they B2M for eyeshadows.


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 3, 2006)

i'd say about half are depotted. and yes i have been able to B2M the empty plastic containers.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 3, 2006)

great collection!!  It all looks so pretty and neat lined up like that!


----------



## Moppit (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice collection.  I wish I had all that space to lay out my makeup.  I see you like Moschino too.


----------



## Jacq-i (Dec 12, 2006)

What are these? They look so cute!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_









What are these? They look so cute!!_

 
The long pink palette is the Sparkle Holiday Palette from Nordstrom, I think from 2004.

And the smaller one is the Gem lip palette from holiday 2004. I've got to double-check those years, but I think that's right.

Unfortunately, the lipsticks are starting to go bad, so I'll have to pitch them soon.


----------



## Jacq-i (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 15, 2006)

love that dessert tray idea!  I love when people are creative with their storage!!


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 21, 2006)

oh thanks!
you've gave me ideas


----------



## geeko (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice! i like the way u displayed your cosmetics on the dessert tray. Very elegant..and yummy!


----------

